# Fast Tracks



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I've been contacting Atlas many times this year. They keep pushing dates further and further in regards to Atlas code 55 switches..This mornings email states no switches until Jan or Feb of 2014. Last months email stated they would arrive late Nov...I'm honestly sitting and waiting on these switches. I've even been tempted to purchase the ridiculous priced switches some people are selling on Ebay lol.. What I have been thinking is laying my own switches using Fast Tracks turnout package. Anyone here lay their own switches using their products? What do you guys think is the smartest path to take? Stat making them or just wait. 



http://www.handlaidtrack.com/N-Scale-6-Turnout-Track-Kits-s/488.htm


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hand made turnouts are not that hard to do. My current layout has all hand laid turnouts built from FastTracks paper templates (their metal jigs are just too expensive unless you are making a lot of turnouts).
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tracks-Printable-Track-Templates-s/11.htm

It'll take one or two to learn the details of doing this but then its pretty easy and they look/work much better then any of the Atlas turnouts.
The tool I did buy from FastTracks is the Point & Frog filing jig.
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tracks-PointForm-Frog-and-Switch-Point-Filing-Tools-s/30.htm
Filing the point and frog angles is the hardest part so this tool was very helpful. The next difficult part is filing the point relief in the stock rails. I did this by hand but it worked. They have a tool for this:
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/StockAid-Stock-Rail-Filing-Tools-s/894.htm

Lastly, FastTrack has shipped orders quickly and I though there prices for rail and ties is ok. They do discount rail in larger quantities and have 18" lengths which are cheaper to ship.

Here is an article on hand making turnouts. His technique does not require any special tools, just a good file, so buy some rail and PCB ties and give it a try.
http://www.railwayeng.com/handlay6/hndly-h3.htm
He has a other good info here:
http://www.railwayeng.com/


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Waltr, the jig is expensive but I plan on reusing this jig over my lifetime. I'm tired of depending on Atlas to get their head out of their a**.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

In addition, I also use the Tam Valley Frog juicers (DCC) which automatically switch the frog polarity. These work very well and my shortest loco can craw through any turnout.

Do keep us posted on your turnout building.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely will Waltr. Do I have to power the frog on these home constructed turnouts? I never powered any frog on my last layout and had no issues.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

FYI
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/support/frogjuicers.html

This piece of hardware seems so simple, I am definitely going to look into using these.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, Those turnouts have the frog parts soldered together and then gaps cut on both sides of the frog. Look at the FastTracks paper templates and watch their videos.
This means that the frog has to either have no power or the power must be routed with the proper polarity. If all your locos have good pick-up, all wheels, then you could get away without powering the frog. However, if you have loco that do not have all wheel pick-up or short loco, like 0-4-0 switches, then they will probably stall on the frog.

The Frog juicers are simple, silent and work well.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

waltr if I may ask..are you using switch machines ( servos/ switch machine) on your layout?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I am using a cable system from The HumpYard.
http://www.humpyard.com
(their web site is currently off line so try the link later).

Here are some pictures:
1 (083)- The turnout controls in the fascia
2 (092)- Under the layout. The Yellow are the turnout control cables, Red & White track Bus wires. The two circuits boards are Frog juicers.
3 (091)- A turnout showing the control pin in the points PCB tie.
4 (067)- A few turnouts with stained ties and track ready to spike (the gauges are from Railway Engineering)
5 (064)- A turnout showing where the Frog power wire is connected.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Your track looks prestige Waltr. Correct me if I'm wrong but do you hand-lay all your track? Looking at the photos makes a huge difference. I decided to take the plunge and order the Jig for 7#s. Hopefully with some practice with the jig I should be able to start making other turnouts (curved etc..) with the downloadable templates fast tracks offer.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, all the track is hand laid. I just posted some other pics in the thread asking about painting ties you may want to check here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11796

I do have a built thread on another Model RR forum with lots of pics and commentary on how I did the work.

Ok, you will soon be hand laying track and turnouts. 
Hint: Try out different techniques on a board, not your layout. The board can then be used for bench testing and displaying locos and rolling stock. You could even do a small diorama to test and practice methods for track and scenery. If something doesn't work quite right then do another one. Once your satisfied then do this on your layout.


----------

